# Thought on A-plan please.



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I have just had the most amazing quote from A-plan, which has really p155ed my present insurer off, to say the least. Anyway, I am looking for as many comments/thoughts about them, as possible (good or bad). 

Before I take the plunge with them

Cheers

Madsteve


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

I have just chosen to go with A-Plan, as they're the only guys who can offer me anything like a reasonable quote on the following:

Make & Model: Nissan R32 Skyline GT-R 1991 57,000 miles
Purchase value: GBP 11,750

List of modifications:
HKS 2530 twin turbos
HKS PFC dual induction kit
Apexi Power FC ECU 
HKS 555cc injectors 
adjustable SARD fuel pressure regulator
uprated fuel pump
HKS Intercooler 
GReddy/Trust oil cooler with a remote oil filter housing
uprated cylinder head gasket
large bore downpipe
catalyst replacement pipe
HKS two silencer exhaust
Blitz twin solenoid boost controller
Greddy/Trust boost gauge
twin plate clutch fitted
TBO fully adjustable coil overs
Volk Racing 17" Challenge Zero forged alloys
Nismo rear suspension arms
Tomei front strut brace
Cusco rear strut brace
GT-R N1 headlights
Nismo original bumper, intercooler vents and bonnet lip
Recaro reclinable drivers and passengers seats 
Driver's A pillar GReddy/Trust oil temp & oil pressure gauges plus Greddy boost pressure gauge 
Blitz Dual Solenoid Boost controller 

Insurance Factory: "Too much power mate"
Tescos: 3200 quid 
Tett Hamilton: 2800 quid
A-Plan: 1600 quid

38 yrs old, Married, 3 years NCB, SM4 postcode (nice area, Surry), parked on private property. 

You'd be surprised (or perhaps not) on the kind of questions I was asked, from "why so many modifications?" to "is it a show car?"

By comparison, my M3 costs me 470...

Fox
---


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Been with them for the last 4 years  

Very polite but they did fail to send my schedule through once but when I questioned it, it arrived in 2 days.

Best regards Alan


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

The thing is, my last company hit me with an inflated renewal of over £1000  , (which has actually gone up, even with an extra years no-claims and no other canges to my policy) but A-plan have just offered to do it for a smidge over £500.

Bonus, I reckon


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

10/10. Althought, touch wood, I've never made a claim.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

they seem to know their shit

the words "remap, and 1 bar boost", didn't throw the girl at all

where as "induction kit" almost killed a direct line employee

lol

mook


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> where as "induction kit" almost killed a direct line employee



pmpl. I reckon they've got to be worth trying as nobody seems to be able to get close to that quote


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

Just spoke to A-plan today as my insurance is up at the begining of October,
GTR32 with mods declared,1991 car.

im 38 full ncd car on driveway, £528 fully comp with £500 excess thats £40 cheaper than last year with Liverpool Victoria,


still gonna try a few more though


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Also with A-plan, can't fault them so far .. 33, limited miles to 6000 £600+ or so. As mentioned earlier, not had to claim so no idea about that side of things.


----------



## eso1710 (Sep 20, 2004)

Have been with Aplan for 3 years with my GTR33 and each year the premium comes down. I've never had that with another insurer. Never had to make a claim, but they were much cheaper than anyone else and they seem to know what they are doing.


----------

